# Your Favorites and Why?



## Plaidman (Sep 6, 2019)

Who are your favorite authors?  What is it about their writing that appeals to you?

As for me:

Ray BradburyHis writing just seems to flow and his descriptions really feed the imagination.  I also like the creativity and imagination he uses especially in his sci-fi works.  Every time I read his work, I catch myself thinking "I wish I could do that."​
Erik Larson
He has a unique way of making cold hard historic facts seem like a good novel.  I have learned a great deal from his writing.  And, I just found out he has a new book out!:icon_cheesygrin:​
There are several more, those are just the first two that came to mind.

What about you?


----------



## marosabooks (Sep 14, 2019)

Great list! I will have to check them out. I love history.


----------



## JesterTRT (Oct 3, 2019)

Brandon Sanderson made his way to my number 1 favorite author incredibly fast. I haven't found a book by him that I haven't loved yet. His writing style leaves me hooked, his characters are all awesome and have great development. 
So many other books I read and they're good. But they often have parts where I'm like Bleh. I haven't really gotten any of that yet reading his books.


----------



## PiP (Oct 3, 2019)

JesterTRT said:


> Brandon Sanderson made his way to my number 1 favorite author incredibly fast. Ihis books.



Hi Jester, WF interviewed Brandon Sanderson. Take a look!
https://www.writingforums.com/threads/160581-Author-Interview-Brandon-Sanderson


----------



## JesterTRT (Oct 7, 2019)

PiP said:


> Hi Jester, WF interviewed Brandon Sanderson. Take a look!
> https://www.writingforums.com/threads/160581-Author-Interview-Brandon-Sanderson



Oh man! This is so awesome! I'd love to not only just meet him but to do an actual interview is so awesome! Pretty envious.


----------



## rarie (Oct 26, 2019)

My favourite would probably be Patrick Rothfuss. He has really amazing descriptions and this way of ending every single chapter in such a way that you _need_ to keep reading.

I love it when it when you're reading a book and you're simultaneously super happy because it's amazing and sad because you're just thinking 'I could never write anything as amazing as this'. That's when you know you've found something special.


----------



## dragon_fart (Jun 7, 2020)

Jorge Luis Borges. One of the greatest writers of all time. If you write short stories, read him, with joy. He will open your mind.


----------

